# Help with Sony A100



## Karen_esmerelda (Jan 30, 2009)

I love my sony, I really do, but I call her susan the persnickety b***h when it comes to night photography. I am not sure how to override the camera when it says there isn't enough light to allow me to open the shutter. In manual mode if the shot is way under exposed it will not take the photo. I miss using the bulb feature and having control of everything. Please help


----------



## dxqcanada (Jan 30, 2009)

If you are in Manual exposure the camera will not stop you from taking a picture.

You may have the camera set to not take a shot if it cannot Auto Focus.


----------



## dxqcanada (Jan 30, 2009)

Shoot in with Manual Focus.

You still have bulb ... by cranking the shutter speed below 30s.


----------



## Karen_esmerelda (Jan 30, 2009)

That is what I do not understand. Even in manual if the camera isn't reading enough light it will not open the shutter. I didn't think it should do that in manual. So that answers that I should be able to do it. OK now I will have to dig out the old manual (lol) and look to see what setting I have to change. Thank you and if anyone knows where the setting might be I would really appreciate any input. 

I miss my bulb feature because I know where it is at but without lots of light I cant use it. 

Also my manual focus button parted ways with my camera.


----------



## Karen_esmerelda (Jan 30, 2009)

woot I think I found it. If I did I am doing the happy dance right now and could kiss anyone in sight.


----------



## Karen_esmerelda (Jan 30, 2009)

ha you guys are amazing. Thank you for pointing me in the direction. One very blurry under the bed bulb shot later and its hugs for everyone. :hug::


----------



## dxqcanada (Jan 30, 2009)

No probs.


----------

